# The Magic Castle in Hollywood...



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

For those interested, and for AAAC Interchange fraternity, I can extend a member pass to anyone residing/visitng the Los Angeles area.  This is a great a venue to take a date, or a group. Figure about $100 for dinner and drinks for two. Dress code and other info is on the link.

Passes can be delivered via e-mail compliments of _Martinis at 8_.


----------



## Tyto (Sep 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Martinis at 8_
> 
> For those interested, and for AAAC Interchange fraternity, I can extend a member pass to anyone residing/visitng the Los Angeles area. This is a great a venue to take a date, or a group. Figure about $100 for dinner and drinks for two. Dress code and other info is on the link.


I'll gladly shill for the Castle--it makes for a very worthwhile evening and should be a component of an LA-area visit of any significant length. I've only been twice, and each time was--well, magical.

Cary Grant was a member, you know....

__________

Fair and softly goes far.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Tyto_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. Cary Grant was a member. The place abounds with celebrity members, and it's a good place for celebrity sightings since it is a private club. Most of all, it's just a fun evening.

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Jill_
> 
> Thanks!


You're quite welcome.

Just let me know when you are headed out there, and I will have them e-mailed to you. Reservations should be made a couple of weeks in advance if you are planning on a Fri/Sat evening sitting.

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

M8,

You don't happen to be on the membership committee of any London clubs do you? 

Karl


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Karl89_
> 
> M8,
> 
> ...


No. The magic club scene in London is very, very private. I do however have a connection there through the Magic Castle. Are you interested in a visit to a London establishment?

M8

_I've seen so much in so many places
So many heartaches, so many faces
So many dirty things
You couldn't even believe_


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

So far I have received requests from:

*JadeVR
alisaza
troub
nbjoshua
hulashakejaz
cstratt1*.

These members have zero posts on AAAC, so I have denied their requests. Most appear to be women, though I think it is a ruse.

I did receive a request from *Renault78law* at SF (before they banned me) and I did send him a pass since he is a regular poster there.

The offer is for AAAC members that post. Not just for someone who signs on simply because they want a pass. If you are regular poster at SF and post here also, then you can have a pass, but if you don't post here and want a pass, then you go get* LA Guy* to lift the SF ban and I will send you a pass via that medium. Capisce?

Cheers,

M8


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

New AAAC member *Rubini* has requested and been sent a pass. For those requesting passes, remember to get there early and account for traffic, and make reservations well in advance.

Dress code is enforced. For men jacket & tie are required. For ladies, dress-to-impress.

*Rubini* please let us here at AAAC know how your evening goes wrt the entertainment and the dining.

Cheers,

M8


----------



## JohnnyDeeper (Jul 22, 2006)

Is that Leonard Cohen?



Martinis at 8 said:


> True. Cary Grant was a member. The place abounds with celebrity members, and it's a good place for celebrity sightings since it is a private club. Most of all, it's just a fun evening.
> 
> M8
> 
> ...


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

JohnnyDeeper said:


> Is that Leonard Cohen?


No, my old sigtag is composed of lyrics from Moby's _Extreme Ways_ (theme from The Bourne Identity motion picture).

Mostly because I travel to extreme places. Right now I am in work camp in Angola. There are explosions just to the north of us as the army clears away old mine fields left from the wars. Stuff like that. Some of the countries over here one can spot dead bodies off to the side of the roads sometimes 

M8


----------



## JohnnyDeeper (Jul 22, 2006)

Now i recognize that! I have that cd buried somewhere. 
Angola, huh?
Hey.....what are you wearing right now?:icon_smile_wink: 
(I'm only asking this in the most professional way, on behalf of AAAC. Pitch helmet I hope?:icon_smile_big:


----------

